# Odd TV/Hook up port problem



## trey70 (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay. About an hour ago, I went to play my PS2. I have it hooked into my tv thru a component cable. I got a squiggly picture when I turned it on. The power went out today, so I thought the PS2 browser got turned back to RGB output. That was not the problem. Switched on my XBOX 360, got the same thing. I have one of those system selectors, so I unhooked that and went straight into the tv. Same problem. I got rid of the component cables, and got the normal rgb connectors (with the yellow red and white connectors) Nothing. Tried the other hook up. Nothing, no picture but I got sound. Now, I use the rgb hook up with cable, and that works fine thru both the ports that accept that. I have tried googling, cant find a thing out. Anyone have any idea whats going on? 
trey


----------



## trey70 (Jan 30, 2010)

Update,
I got the rgb hook ups working. Still get a squiggly picture thru component input. Anyone have a clue?
trey


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Using the composite (yellow red white) cables can you adjust down any of the component settings such as resultion?


----------



## trey70 (Jan 30, 2010)

No, how would I do that?
trey


----------

